
Ask HN: Android dev – Kotlin back-end dev - lectricas
Hey guys. I&#x27;m doing android for 4 years and I&#x27;m thinking to move to Kotlin back-end development.
I&#x27;m here to ask some questions about this.
Here is some basics that I want and I don&#x27;t like in android.<p>1)I want to study basics(such as algorithms, DS, networks, databases) rather than study new features that Android(or community) roll out every 0.5 year.<p>2)I want to be on top of the service architecture, making rules for front-end devs.<p>3)I want to work more with hardware.<p>4)I want to make something interesting, such as a taxi back-end, car-sharing back-end. 
I don&#x27;t want to write any software that only relates to money or accounting. So, no boring stuff, just fun stuff.<p>5)I want to care about security.<p>6)I might want to make some data analyses on the data that I have.<p>I&#x27;ve recently quit my job and doing freelance android development and have time to study something.<p>Please tell me it I will get what I&#x27;m looking for and what are the pros and cons of back-end dev, or in comparing to android dev. 
Thank you!
======
HelloWizman
Kotlin for backend? Well... Choose something that is more appropriate.

